# Installing Snorkel Kit



## bleeg

I bought the snorkel your atv kit for my 2011 850 xp and just wanted to say DONT try installing these hoses on a cold day. They do not give and you might crack your plastics. Guess i will have to wait for a warmer day. Any body else out there had this problem?


----------



## Polaris425

Bought a kit?

hm.....


----------



## DLB

Polaris425 said:


> Bought a kit?
> 
> hm.....


Before I clicked on this thread I knew what your post was going to be. :lol:


----------



## bleeg

yeah, bought a kit. 
hm...

whats so funny about it


----------



## Polaris425

Nothing funny about it at all, just... a Waste of your money. But it's your money so....


----------



## DLB

Polaris425 said:


> Nothing funny about it at all, just... a Waste of your money. But it's your money so....


Yeah nothing funny about buying a kit. I was just laughing at P425, because I knew what his reaction was going to be to snorkel kits. Just about everyone on here that is snorkeled has MIMB or some type of DIY snorkels.


----------



## bleeg

Its cool, I just got into riding and dont think that I would be able to design a kit myself, so I spent the money


----------



## Polaris425

It's cool. Just don't go putting .com's in your sig  and we'll all be cool. I'm working on finding someone to let me snork their 850 so hopefully in the future we will have free instructions for it as well.


----------



## greenkitty7

:haha:


----------



## bpark00

should i use abs or pvc for my snorkel im getting into it next weekend need some ideas been told to use either but heard the abs is brittle when it gets warm


----------



## bowhuntr

bpark00 said:


> should i use abs or pvc for my snorkel im getting into it next weekend need some ideas been told to use either but heard the abs is brittle when it gets warm


You should really start a new thread.


----------



## Polaris425

Either will work, people tend to use the ABS just so they dont have to go back and paint after it's installed.... Except for the tops... It's already black. Cost a little more I think than regular PVC but, save times and headache. It's what I'll use in the future. I've always just painted mine or left the everything white except the tops. On the brute you cant really see the pipes they are well hidden, so I didnt worry with black pipe or painting them.


----------



## bpark00

got the snorkel kit done looks great took 1 day an cost me $50 an did a rad kit i got from rubberdown


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good!


----------



## Rubberdown

looks really good, I like the color accents you did to the rad kit, really stands our now!


----------

